# I don't think so.



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

occy said:


> . Three days max mind you, at least one working from home.


Can almost feel the pain in your writing Paul; I've been finished 22 months and would have a cardiac arrest at the thought any regular work again [age definately has benefits]

Having pondered your 3 day commitment my suggestion is one day the office, on the calypso with laptop for the second day and surely you could call in sick on day three


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVZX0FsAAC9fgAASQOcACKRgFAA//7/gMADqwGpplR5T9TSaek0yeoemoekPUKaZTI9IAA0DIAGmiNTKbSY1MmgAACDHq5GT9nuqUJH6JpQdStjlVs8rkV4K7V+ij4gg6GZEBNaJsVtDqOgmECHGGgkO4m0jchSdsnlWtaYA8MYan+JiGOWQQbFEpWo7TeFwlQYHFD6ti4bEFx4Tvt82SzHexVgmpIrMUwZh3NlBdKVlCL9BblMLfBxo5XtiqHNYGaweLVhIlhin0TS5tKpiY3eIENrwKXNVcoCJBousEq5siDylGD4SrwzWLnIjZQWlA6j9VUeblqMEoL7WT+LuSKcKEgrK+gtg


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Awesome Occy. Only live once mate. I recently tried to resign and my company wouldnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t let me. So as of tomorrow IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m on 12 months career break  ItÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s nice to be wanted isnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t it.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Gatesy said:


> Paul
> 
> You have gone "all in" on a bluff and they called. Its time to turn your cards over and hope you get some relief on the turn and the river
> 
> ...


No 9 years and 8 months service. I was kissing my long service goodbye.


----------



## JB (Jul 5, 2006)

A couple of years a go I decided to chuck my fulltime job in and buck the norm.
I now contract in by desired industry
- work 9 months a year
- 3 months fishing and family time
- always have a light at the end of the tunnel
- don't get bogged down in the daily routine
- get to meet a heap more people
- get regulary challenged

and to top that all off - earn double I was before.

Lifes short - fish hard.... end of story


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

I agree with Gatesy. Take the time between now and Feb to think about waht you really want.

My Dad asked for my advice a few years ago when forced to either re-apply for his public service job or take retrenchment/early retirement.
I asked whether he still looked forward to going to work every day and how much difference (if any) the few extra dollars were gong to make long term.

In the end he put in the application but didn't bother to turn up for the interview. Seems he decided he was much happier relaxing at home between holidays.

Rob.


----------



## Angles (Aug 30, 2005)

Good on ya Occy - make em beg mate and keep them guessing. Seriously though, look after yourself we all know that Govt. departments wont! :?

Rawprawn - Good on ya mate - hope all goes well - got any plans yet apart from long paddles?

To the both of you - Ive never regretted walking from my "Career" - might miss some money occasionally but in reality I'm less p*[email protected] off and therefore need to spend less to compensate.

Happy fishing to all :lol: see you on the water soon I hope.
Phil


----------

